

A little hexapod robot that I made - robotico
http://www.jcopro.net/2010/12/04/the-evolution-of-pegleg-the-six-legged-hexapod-robot/

======
dchichkov
It looks like servos add a lot of extra weight and complexity to the design.
Compare with alternate solutions that use smart alloys as actuators:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE-OFaBHyFY>

------
symmetricsaurus
Nice little robot. The video is a little short, is there any more footage?

~~~
robotico
Thank you!

Yeah, it's a bit short - was made quite a while ago. The video is the only one
that I have up in it's final form, but here's one of it before I made some
pretty major improvements: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfpAWJ23OA4> \- As
for what I mean by that, this article has some info on its original form and
how it got to be quite a bit better: [http://www.jcopro.net/2010/12/08/pegleg-
the-six-legged-hexap...](http://www.jcopro.net/2010/12/08/pegleg-the-six-
legged-hexapod-robot-part-2-construction/)

------
kristopher
Cool -- does it have any sort of sensor array to guide its mobility?

~~~
robotico
Thanks!

"Sensor array" would be a bit of a stretch in this case, but it has two
switches near the battery that I hit with my finger at the beginning. Hitting
this causes it to back up and turn left. Hitting the right sensor would back
up and turn right. I meant to put some sort of "whiskers" on them, but never
really got them to stay on the switches like I wanted. In theory if it bumped
into something, it could correct it's path and keep walking.

